# Knoppix



## Zeusviper (21 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

je voudrai r&#233;cup&#233;rer le contenu d'un live CD knoppix et je ne vois pas du tt comment faire.
Ce live-cd en l'occurence : http://adullact.net/frs/download.php/664/e-mairie.iso
Bien sur je n'ai pas de proc intel sous la main, ce serait trop simple.

Donc merci pour toute suggestion!


----------



## maousse (22 Mai 2007)

Zeusviper a dit:


> récupérer le contenu



ça veut dire quoi ?
tu peux télécharger, graver une image iso sur n'importe quel système d'exploitation.
tu peux télécharger, monter, consulter une image iso sur n'importe quel système d'exploitation.

C'est quoi ton vu ?


----------



## Zeusviper (22 Mai 2007)

maousse a dit:


> ça veut dire quoi ?
> tu peux télécharger, graver une image iso sur n'importe quel système d'exploitation.
> tu peux télécharger, monter, consulter une image iso sur n'importe quel système d'exploitation.
> 
> C'est quoi ton vu ?



Une image knoppix se présente sous la forme d'un iso. c'est cet iso qu'il faut graver.
Cet iso contient pas mal de choses et en particulier un gros fichier nommé KNOPPIX qui contient le noyau knoppix, mais aussi les diverses choses qu'on a pu y greffer. C'est ce fichier que je voudrai "explorer".


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2007)

Tu t&#233;l&#233;charges l'ISO, tu la montes (avec Disk Utility/Utilitaire de Disque), tu explores.
Quel est le probl&#232;me ?


----------



## Zeusviper (22 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Tu t&#233;l&#233;charges l'ISO, tu la montes (avec Disk Utility/Utilitaire de Disque), tu explores.
> Quel est le probl&#232;me ?



une fois cet iso mont&#233;, on trouve qq fichiers divers, docs, syst&#232;me de boot, ... mais le noyau et les applis install&#233;s sur knoppix sont ttes regroup&#233;es dans un fichier. C'est ce fichier que je voudrai explorer.
C'est un peu comme si il y a un iso dans l'iso si on veut. Mais je n'arrive pas &#224; faire monter ce second iso imbriqu&#233; (logique vu que ca n'en est pas un vrai!)


----------



## maousse (22 Mai 2007)

C'est sans doute l'ex&#233;cutable (fichier binaire). Si tu veux voir les sources de knoppix, il faut que tu r&#233;cup&#232;res les fichiers sources, justement, pas le produit final compil&#233;. (c'est disponible sur le site de knoppix, ainsi que toute la documentation associ&#233;e)

On ne peux pas "consulter" un fichier ex&#233;cutable, on l'ex&#233;cute, comme son nom l'indique. (rien de cruel l&#224;-dedanss)


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2007)

O&#249;, si on trouve &#231;a rigolo, on peut au moins conna&#238;tre les objets dont il est compos&#233;. Mais je doute que cela soit _exactement_ ce que cherche Zeusviper.
Notons au passage que les sources du noyau sont assez volumineuses : &#231;a ne se feuillette pas comme &#231;a, disons.


----------



## Zeusviper (22 Mai 2007)

Non ce n'est pas ce que je cherche en effet!  

et le fichier en question n'est pas un executable, d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est une image compressé iso9660 qui se décompresse et se charge lors du boot sur cd, mais je n'arrive pas à la faire monter. ce doit être un format étrange.


----------

